# Ice techniques



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Some of the best fishing "tricks" are learned from those around us. I've been fortunate enough to learn from many anglers who are willing to share info. Total strangers who just want to share the fun. To those anglers who share techniques and information kudos and thank you. 

About 5 years ago someone showed me a rig that inspired me and changed my ice fishing forever. 

His rig consisted of a brightly colored mainline (orange or chartreuse) tied to a triple fly system. I would never ever try to create one of these "on site"...... I prepare them in advance. It's like a scaled down version of a lake erie perch rig. "Heavy" weight on the bottom (1/100th jig), above that roughly a foot and a half is a small "branch" (two inch piece of line) that holds a tiny fly off to the side.........above that another foot or so is another smalll "branch" that holds another tiny fly off to the side. 

The brightly colored mainline is important to pick up on subtle strikes. 

I hope my rough description of the rig inspires you to give it a shot. It's time consuming to create, but deadly effective. A double header on this rig will really get your heart going and test the limits of your ice rod. 

Good luck and stay top side


----------



## Billfish (Apr 14, 2004)

I use that set-up almost exclusively. Has worked for me for 30 years.


----------



## FishLaughAtMe (Mar 30, 2012)

Have to give that one a try, thanks for sharing. And I will tie them at home first, sounds dicey with cold fingers


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Would one of you be kind enough to put up a pic of one you've tied? Sounds interesting but having problems visualizing it. What knot do you tie the "branch " onto the main Line? Do you tip the fly with a maggot or wax worm?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Do a search on YouTube for "dropper knot". We use them for our catfish rigs. Work great.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Been doing something like that for years. A small Hali jigging spoon om bottom, a small fly above it. Usually a minnow or minnow head on the spoon, maggot on the fly.
Sometimes they hit the spoon, other times they want the little fly.
I tie directly to my line. And yeah, 4# ice braid is about as big as a human hair. Hate having to tie that up on the ice.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Looked into the dropper loop. Looks pretty easy, I was thinking it looks like that setup would also work well on a tip up. ?


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Billfish said:


> I use that set-up almost exclusively. Has worked for me for 30 years.


Hey billfish I bet he ran into chuck! My ice rods got ready last nite! Need to tie more flies!!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Billfish said:


> I use that set-up almost exclusively. Has worked for me for 30 years.


Hey billfish I bet he ran into chuck! My ice rods got ready last nite! Need to tie more flies!!


----------



## Billfish (Apr 14, 2004)

The guy didn't run into Chuck. That was my post. Chuck has been using that set-up for 45-50 years.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Billfish said:


> The guy didn't run into Chuck. That was my post. Chuck has been using that set-up for 45-50 years.


Got it!


----------



## Billfish (Apr 14, 2004)

Flyphishingman"s original post indicated he met someone who very well may have been Chuck.He gets around very well in
the ice fishing world. My response was in response to the set-up he was talking about. My ice rods are also all set and ready to go. Comeon cold!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Billfish said:


> Flyphishingman"s original post indicated he met someone who very well may have been Chuck.He gets around very well in
> the ice fishing world. My response was in response to the set-up he was talking about. My ice rods are also all set and ready to go. Comeon cold!


We will get out soon billfish


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

I do something a little different. I use a small tungsten jig with some sort of plastic and a spike on the bottom and one or two plan hooks with a minnow above that. Sometimes the crappie want one sometimes the other but the added benefit is the minnow moves the jig around. You have to really pay attention to what is going on because the minnow can make it hard to detect strikes on the jig. Set that baby on a bucket and let it work.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

flyphisherman said:


> Some of the best fishing "tricks" are learned from those around us. I've been fortunate enough to learn from many anglers who are willing to share info. Total strangers who just want to share the fun. To those anglers who share techniques and information kudos and thank you.
> 
> About 5 years ago someone showed me a rig that inspired me and changed my ice fishing forever.
> 
> ...



Do you find that this rig tangles up when you drop it down the hole or jig it?


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Phish_4_Bass said:


> Do you find that this rig tangles up when you drop it down the hole or jig it?


If you keep the "branches" short they stick out to the side very well (no tangling).


----------

